#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Nong Nooch Gardens celebrates Mothers Day

## dirtydog

*Nong Nooch Gardens celebrates Mothers Day.*
At the Nong Nooch Gardens in Jomtien, a Queens Birthday parade with a difference took place to mark this very special day in the Thai Calendar. After months of preparations, staff who were accompanied by the many elephants who live and work at Nong Nooch took part in the parade which was followed by the offerings of ceremonial garlands to a cenotaph dedicated to Her Majesty. Her Majestys official color is light blue which filled the gardens for this special event. A feature of the event was the presentation of garlands by baby elephants to their mothers to celebrate Mothers day. The event was well attended by fascinated tourists and local residents who decided to celebrate Mothers Day in the lush surroundings of the Nong Nooch Gardens located just off the Sukumvit Road in Jomtien.

12
44
44

Pattaya One News

----------

